# Best free book EVER!!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You might have to register then click the link again, or not. All I can say is WOW!! Talk about Masterpieces

http://bernat.com/ebook/mosaic/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat&utm_content=mosaic+sale+5#/4


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

There are many patterns in this e goodie, not just the one pictured,,,,


hennalady said:


> You might have to register then click the link again, or not. All I can say is WOW!! Talk about Masterpieces
> 
> http://bernat.com/ebook/mosaic/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat&utm_content=mosaic+sale+5#/4


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great book --- half crochet, half knit. I downloaded and will play with it after the holidays.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I downloaded it yesterday Had to reregister first. I like things that are different.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

wish I had a e book maybe someday Santa will bring me one.those patterns are what I would love.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

czechmate
e books open with adobe Acrobat Reader its a free download from Adobe. 
http://get.adobe.com/reader/ 
and btw I am not Santa lol


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nice patterns thanks for the link


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I love it! Can't wait to start one of those. Thanks again.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! Love these patterns - thanks for the link!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I saved it and I will have a chance to read it after my Christmas projects are finished. Does any one else plan to knit an Advent scarf?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Just click the link and you wont have to wait for Santa!!


czechmate said:


> wish I had a e book maybe someday Santa will bring me one.those patterns are what I would love.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

I did save the ones I liked most! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, what a neat link----------Merry Christmas!! M ^j^


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got it yesterday, too. If you sign up for email updates on the site, they will send you links to all kinds of stuff.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My Pleasure! Merry Christmas  I have some great patterns I have listed in my bookmarks. Feel free to browse em!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

dunottargirl said:


> I think I downloaded it yesterday Had to reregister first. I like things that are different.


Then you would like me!! Im really different!! :O


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for that. It is truly a group of fabulous patterns.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Then you would like me!! Im really different!! :O[/quote]

Hmmmm..... a bit far for me to run up and take a look


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I do have a collection of "Weird" patterns so if you need anything specific, just ask away!!
)


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link. What a superb book. So many things in it which I want to make.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

O.K. Kids, here's the hard question.....Which one will YOU make first? And will it be for YOU or someone else????? I will attempt the Hat first, I want it for me, but always end up giving away all my goodies if a friend asks.....
Your turn


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Which hat?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Petals and lace.....


BSG said:


> Which hat?


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I was thinking I might take a look at that pattern slso


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I love that it is sooooo different than most hats!!


BSG said:


> I was thinking I might take a look at that pattern slso


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, but it won't do for a Chemo cap. Holes. I'm looking for a killer pattern for the fair. They have a section for chemo hats which won't be returned of course.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a lot of hat patterns in my stash if you are looking for something particular....


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

can't have holes


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a good start to research for your needs.

http://www.ask.com/web?q=i+need+chemo+knitting+patterns&search=&qsrc=0&o=0&l=dir


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is a great book, got mine yesterday in e-mail :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Try this one! Very pretty. 
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/52855.aspx



BSG said:


> can't have holes


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like it but mostly crochet but will copy it tomorrow and see if I think I can do it, going to bed now


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet dreams!


BSG said:


> I like it but mostly crochet but will copy it tomorrow and see if I think I can do it, going to bed now


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that I look at it I guess I'll have to find that magazine


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Online, on tv and maybe the library. I use the website all the tome. There are thousands of patterns!! 


BSG said:


> Now that I look at it I guess I'll have to find that magazine


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

hennalady said:


> O.K. Kids, here's the hard question.....Which one will YOU make first? And will it be for YOU or someone else????? I will attempt the Hat first, I want it for me, but always end up giving away all my goodies if a friend asks.....
> Your turn


Its a toss up between the hat which you want to make and the Crazy Eight's shawl.


----------

